# Valentine's Day Escapades



## Confused Love (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok, so I know I am like way planning ahead here, but I hate doing things last minute. Hubby and I have a very limited budget so I want to start saving or picking up little things now and build up to the day. 

So...

Hubby, as with a lot of people, loves sex and just about anything to do with it. I want to set something creative up and fun, but I don't know where to begin! I would buy a little outfit for myself but that feels kind of selfish...for some reason I can't wrap my mind around something for me being a good gift for him. Anyway, on to my question. 

What are some creative escapades you guys have done and what would be some good V-day gifts (sexually) for a guy? Flowers and chocolate just doesn't seem to be his thing. LOL I really want to try and make this year special as he is really trying and we are really starting to move forward. So I guess I could word this a different way; what would be something you would love your spouse to do for you on V-Day? 

((I hope this isn't too personal. lol))


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Sex toys: A vib to be used on him. Nipple clamps or cok ring to be used on him or an adult videos to be watched together. Last gift but not least: yourself with sexy lingerie and striptease for him as a gift.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

My ideal V day is to find a nice hotel with fancy restaurant at a decent place that allows me only eat, fk, sleep, fk, eat, sleep, fk... You know. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

